

Summery: solve the tl;dr problem with summaries. - adrianwaj
http://www.bitrific.com/2011/05/summery-simple-startup-idea-employing.html

======
rexf
TLDR has been done in many ways, but it's hard to get to a critical mass

there are manual methods (i put up <http://www.istldr.com/>) and automated
ones (<http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/18/tldr/>)

another point to consider is that with a reputable article (think nytimes),
the title oftentimes does an excellent job as the TL;DR

~~~
adrianwaj
No machine is smart enough to condense an article and extract an author's
subtle ways and meanings. This is a tweet oriented, instant fix world where
fluff just doesn't stick. My guess is that a lot of articles today are speed
written and that's an issue too - people are the new computers! Yet, readers
still want and appreciate quality - so introducing micropayments into the
equation is where this idea differs. One computational problem posed may be
determining what summary to serve up first, and what writer to assign to which
article - if that becomes part of the scope.

